# Adiviná donde está... Google Earth



## ilignelli_1990

hacedor said:


> Castillos


Nou


----------



## palmares

Piraraja departamento de Lavalleja... Mira que hay pueblos que uno ni idea de su existencia


----------



## palmares

Aca va mi lugar


----------



## ilignelli_1990

Arroyo Grande, en el límite entre San José y Colonia, pero palmares, te toca de nuevo, porque la proxima vez acordate de ocultar las coordenadas en el mapa :lol:


----------



## federico87

ilignelli_1990 said:


> la proxima vez acordate de ocultar las coordenadas en el mapa :lol:


:lol::lol:

Muchos dejan pistas...


----------



## Tatito

federico87 said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> Muchos dejan pistas...


^^ :yes:

A mi también me ha pasado 


.


----------



## federico87

^^ Por eso :lol:


----------



## palmares

que boludo jaja, bueno me toca buscar de nuevo jaja


----------



## palmares

Ahora si, la tuve que recortar para que no salga ningun nombre (no se si hay una forma de hacer que la foto aparezca limpia sin mayores datos)... igual esta muy facil


----------



## Pampa_uy

Paso de los Toros


----------



## palmares

muy bien Pampa... te toca buscar foto


----------



## Pampa_uy




----------



## federico87

Cardona.


----------



## Pampa_uy

si es cardona, tu turno


----------



## federico87




----------



## Pampa_uy

Guichon?


----------



## federico87

Si. Tu turno.


----------



## Pampa_uy




----------



## hacedor

Greeco


----------



## Pampa_uy

bien bien tu turno


----------

